# Intel, Micron announce new 3D XPoint memory type that's 1,000 times faster than NAND



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

A new memory type called 3D XPoint will offer 1,000 times the performance and endurance of todays NAND, Intel and Micron announced Tuesday morning.

The two silicon companies described 3D XPoint as the biggest innovation in more than 25 years, one that will enable new types of modes of computing.

This is a breakthrough in technology, said Rob Cooke, a Senior VP at Intel charge of non-volatile memory. Its something we view as a new class of memory because its not a little faster, its a lot faster, it has a lot higher endurance.

Read More


----------

